# SCRAPE by the LAKE 2010



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

Rollerz Only Niagara presents the 11th Annual Scrape by the Lake show - July 18th - Prudhommes Landing, Vineland, Ontario Canada

- $2000 cash hopoff
- Over 75 classes and 250 trophies 
- $500 cash Miss Scrape by the Lake Bikini comp
- Metal Mulisha FMX show
- Hotel Onsite - special Scrape rate
- Event featured in LRM and Mini-Truckin mags

30 minutes from Buffalo and 45 Minutes from Toronto


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

This year we are offering a Saturday move in/set up to guests registered overnight at the on-site hotel

and be sure to ask for the special SCRAPE RATE 
for 1, 2 and 3 night special packages

hotel is right on site in front of the show - indoor pool, huge parking (suitable for trailers), Subway, Tim Hortons and Sports Bar etc. Hotel is open to Scrape guests only that weekend! If you call and they say its sold out - tell them you're RESERVING FOR SCRAPE

As always - it will be party central on Saturday night!

Prudhommes Inn
3305 North Service Road 
Vineland Station, Ontario 
L0R 2E0
Phone: 1-800-263-3615 1-800-263-3615 
or (905) 562-4101 (905) 562-4101 
Fax: (905) 562-7781
email: [email protected] 
website: http://www.prudhommesinn.niagara.com 

http://scrapebythelake.com/prudhommes.html


convenient 8 hour driving radius map


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

one of last year's pic threads 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=488985

some youtube links from 09




























and a news feature


----------



## DREEGZ (Apr 22, 2002)

sickkkkkkk

cant wait joe!!


----------



## PiMp0r (Jun 24, 2008)

will be there
only show im doing in to this year ...
toronto pd scared the fuck out of me


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

count me in with my summer beater :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

ttt


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

i want to show up, but now I'm having some ignition problems. Even the freakin dealer can't figure it out.


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Apr 28 2010, 09:12 AM~17328228
> *i want to show up, but now I'm having some ignition problems.  Even the freakin dealer can't figure it out.
> *



well would love to see you make it up for the show

you got a couple months to get the ignition fixed :biggrin:


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vintage1976_@Apr 28 2010, 08:50 AM~17328530
> *well would love to see you make it up for the show
> 
> you got a couple months to get the ignition fixed  :biggrin:
> *


pretty sure its just the map sensor... don't know for sure though.


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

*TTMFT!!!*


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Apr 27 2010, 02:03 PM~17318152
> *
> 
> 
> ...



you coulda at least picked a cleaner car Joe...

























































































:biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## FUTURERIDER™ (Mar 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

:biggrin: yeeehooooo!!!


----------



## Jwide (Oct 12, 2008)

WTF! 

:wow:

I heard nothing of this pete!


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Always a great show.. and coverage by multiple magazines..

Here is my coverage 



*Mini Truckin' Magazine*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

SCRAPE BY THE LAKE 11, THE RETURN OF BIG DIRTY!!!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@May 2 2010, 01:14 PM~17365543
> *SCRAPE BY THE LAKE 11, THE RETURN OF BIG DIRTY!!!!!
> *


 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 2 2010, 04:43 PM~17366628
> *:wow:  :biggrin:
> *


GOT MY PASSPORT AND EVERYTHING


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@May 2 2010, 08:30 PM~17367845
> *GOT MY PASSPORT AND EVERYTHING
> *


all set then Dirty...See you there man


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PiMp0r_@Apr 27 2010, 08:47 PM~17322835
> *will be there
> only show im doing in to this year ...
> toronto pd scared the fuck out of me
> *


 :0


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

il be there with the cutlass ready 4 action :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowrider_cutlass_@May 2 2010, 09:47 PM~17368479
> *il be there with the cutlass ready 4 action :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## bkjaydog (Nov 15, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: 
got to try to make it to this one. went last year but not in the car. gonna work hard now


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

Loyalty will Be in da house 









book the rooms this week


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## BIG STUART~GT (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Apr 27 2010, 12:36 PM~17318481
> *one of last year's pic threads
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=488985
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

between moving, blowing out a tire and a rim, crashing my daily, and having mechanical problems with my lowrider; Its not looking like i will make it this year. Next year will probably be better anyway. I should have my undercarriage done next year.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

ttt


----------



## lawanna (Nov 15, 2003)

Wow I have not been on here is so long I have unopened pms from Oct 2009!!


Anyway HELLO ONTARIO!!!!!!!! and the LUX boys in QUEBEC!!!!!!!!

For those of you who are not on facebook:

Former Easterner returning home

With 2 native Westerners in tow. After 4 years of maybe next year we will be there. We will be arriving Sat July 17th for Scrape and staying in the Niagara area until Monday or Tuesday. Other than that no plans but we would love to see you it's been a long time.


See you soon!!!

Tommy, D'Arlea & Dayton


Can't wait I have had 3 vacation days in 3 1/2 years


----------



## SICBSTRD (Jun 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lawanna_@May 14 2010, 02:57 PM~17492561
> *Wow I have not been on here is so long I have unopened pms from Oct 2009!!
> Anyway HELLO ONTARIO!!!!!!!! and the LUX boys in QUEBEC!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: cant wait!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lawanna_@May 14 2010, 05:57 PM~17492561
> *Wow I have not been on here is so long I have unopened pms from Oct 2009!!
> Anyway HELLO ONTARIO!!!!!!!! and the LUX boys in QUEBEC!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


See you there D'Arlea and Tom :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@May 2 2010, 10:03 PM~17368617
> *Loyalty will Be in da house
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lawanna (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SICBSTRD_@May 14 2010, 03:30 PM~17492871
> *:biggrin: cant wait!!
> *


Ha ha honey our profile pics could be before and after. Is that when we ripped it apart 3 years ago? I have not posted on here since May 2007 shit time flies


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lawanna_@May 14 2010, 05:57 PM~17492561
> *Wow I have not been on here is so long I have unopened pms from Oct 2009!!
> Anyway HELLO ONTARIO!!!!!!!! and the LUX boys in QUEBEC!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

hno: I can wait.... but can't forget the last editions..... :biggrin:


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

Can not wait ...
I missed showing last year... Could only come as a spectator 

This year planning on a 3 night hotel stay and a wicked party/show


----------



## SICBSTRD (Jun 17, 2002)

TTT


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

new this year: if you register to stay at the onsite hotel, you'll be able to roll in and set up on Saturday. 

Save lining up Sunday AM


----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE (Oct 9, 2005)

T T T


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

TTT FOR ONE OF THE BADDEST SHOWS PERIOD ON THE EAST COAST


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

TTT for scrape by the leezake :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLACJON (Sep 15, 2007)




----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

new batch of flyers showed up today - lemme know if anyone needs em to leave at their work, bar, etc


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## SICBSTRD (Jun 17, 2002)

TTT


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Jun 4 2010, 07:09 PM~17698444
> *new batch of flyers showed up today - lemme know if anyone needs em to leave at their work, bar, etc
> *


SAVE ME ONE JOE


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Jun 4 2010, 07:09 PM~17698444
> *new batch of flyers showed up today - lemme know if anyone needs em to leave at their work, bar, etc
> *


bring me some this weekend Joe


----------



## p-funckimpala (Apr 11, 2004)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

room is reserved :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

would like to make this show this year, what all do i have to have to cross the border for me and and vehicles -trailers etc?


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jun 19 2010, 08:42 AM~17830907
> *would like to make this show this year, what all do i have to have to cross the border for me and and vehicles -trailers etc?
> *


just need the titles on the cars and trailers, and a valid passport (to get back into the US on the way home)


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Jun 19 2010, 10:15 AM~17831251
> *just need the titles on the cars and trailers, and a valid passport (to get back into the US on the way home)
> *


SCRAPE BY THE LAKE IS LESS THEN A MONTH AWAY


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jun 24 2010, 03:28 AM~17873258
> *SCRAPE  BY THE LAKE IS LESS THEN A MONTH AWAY
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jun 24 2010, 03:28 AM~17873258
> *SCRAPE  BY THE LAKE IS LESS THEN A MONTH AWAY
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SICBSTRD (Jun 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jun 24 2010, 12:28 AM~17873258
> *SCRAPE  BY THE LAKE IS LESS THEN A MONTH AWAY
> *


cant wait!


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

BEEN GETTING MY LIVER AND KIDNEYS READY FOR SCRAPE


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

BUMP FOR SCRAPE


----------



## sp1963 (Aug 15, 2008)

ttt for the best show in Canada :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mistargreen (Jan 29, 2008)

Ill be there fo sure cant wait for this event TTMFT for scrape


----------



## sp1963 (Aug 15, 2008)

Scrape :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sp1963 (Aug 15, 2008)

TTT for two weeks till the show :wow:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sp1963_@Jul 4 2010, 09:00 AM~17957467
> *TTT for two weeks till the show :wow:
> *


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## SwAnGiN88 (Oct 11, 2004)

show looks like it gonna be off the hook.. 

wish i could make it. 

I got alota respect for R.O!!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

2 weeks b4 the show of the year


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 4 2010, 12:01 PM~17959009
> *2 weeks b4 the show of the year
> *


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

found some sick pics from last year on another site


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)




----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

booked my room


----------



## sp1963 (Aug 15, 2008)

:biggrin: SCRAPE :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sp1963_@Jul 6 2010, 03:35 PM~17974176
> *:biggrin: SCRAPE :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize: :biggrin: sup Jeff


----------



## sp1963 (Aug 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 6 2010, 11:22 PM~17978873
> *:scrutinize:  :biggrin:  sup Jeff
> *


Ah shit :wow:


----------



## sp1963 (Aug 15, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Jul 5 2010, 05:31 PM~17965397
> *
> 
> 
> ...



 that's a bad LAC on 3


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Jul 5 2010, 05:29 PM~17965390
> *found some sick pics from last year on another site
> 
> 
> ...




x2 :wow:


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

tought i wasnt goona make it mypickup truck was acking up for the past summer and even last year when i went, but i ordered a newtruck and it came just in the nick of time today, tought i wasent gonna make it  but now we all good :biggrin: we leave thurs. so see the homies over there. everyone have a safe drive to the showwwwwww


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sp1963_@Jul 7 2010, 03:52 PM~17984150
> *Ah shit :wow:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SICBSTRD (Jun 17, 2002)

1 week to go...we'll be getting into town on saturday morning...see everyone at the hotel :biggrin:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Jul 10 2010, 08:54 AM~18009359
> *tought i wasnt goona make it mypickup truck was acking up for the past summer and even last year when i went, but i ordered a newtruck and it came just in the nick of time today, tought i wasent gonna make it   but now we all good  :biggrin:  we leave thurs. so see the homies over there. everyone have a safe drive to the showwwwwww
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

travel safe everyone :biggrin:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SICBSTRD_@Jul 10 2010, 07:23 PM~18012557
> *1 week to go...we'll be getting into town on saturday morning...see everyone at the hotel  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

I got my uhaul ready and my room booked :biggrin:


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## sp1963 (Aug 15, 2008)

:biggrin: TTT :biggrin: one more week


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

DAMN ANOTHER DAY AT SCAPE BY THE LAKE.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)




----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

OK so theres been alot of talk about weight - and I had a bunch of phone calls yesterday asking how we're going to handle this at Scrape next week - esp with some out of towners making the trip. Met with Pete and Jerm last nite at the Falls cruise and we came up with this compromise...


*new Radical Class - $500 - 1st place*
-single or double, no "weight restrictions", etc. if the car gets stuck, we'll use the last highest mark before getting stuck

*SP and DP remain exactly the same *- but keep in mind - we WILL be tech'ing the top 3 cars that win in these 2 classes. BE READY TO PULL BATTERIES


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

edit - double post


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## sp1963 (Aug 15, 2008)

FIVE more days :wow:


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sp1963_@Jul 13 2010, 09:06 AM~18033507
> *FIVE more days :wow:
> *


 :rimshot:


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

5 to go.....


----------



## Psych0 (Dec 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Jul 12 2010, 08:19 AM~18023361
> *OK so theres been alot of talk about weight - and I had a bunch of phone calls yesterday asking how we're going to handle this at Scrape next week - esp with some out of towners making the trip. Met with Pete and Jerm last nite at the Falls cruise and we came up with this compromise...
> new Radical Class - $500 - 1st place
> -single or double, no "weight restrictions", etc. if the car gets stuck, we'll use the last highest mark before getting stuck
> ...


you guys can look i my trunk all you want......... but no one is taking any tools to my car or taking out any of my batteries .... i hate to sound like a bitch but thats just rediculious


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Psych0_@Jul 13 2010, 09:13 AM~18033543
> *you guys can look i my trunk all you want......... but no one is taking any tools to my car or taking out any of my batteries  .... i hate to sound like a bitch but thats just rediculious
> *


we won't be taking the batteries out.....


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

Special Live Performances by JAY DEALA....CODE BLUE...KAC Himself...PRO DEUCE...CHUI and SCORCESE! 

couple more to be confirmed :biggrin:


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Jul 13 2010, 10:20 AM~18033593
> *we won't be taking the batteries out.....
> *




no, we won't...

YOU"LL BE !!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## sp1963 (Aug 15, 2008)

4 more dayz :biggrin: :biggrin: :run:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sp1963_@Jul 14 2010, 10:09 AM~18043262
> *4 more dayz :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :run:
> *



hno:


----------



## Psych0 (Dec 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Jul 13 2010, 07:15 PM~18039064
> *no, we won't...
> 
> YOU"LL BE !!!!
> ...


im not a certified mechanic im not qualified to do such things


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

If you are staying at the Scrape hotel, or in town etc and have already pre-registered - we are having a Saturday roll-in from 3pm - 8pm. Set your car up, park with your club etc

the park will be locked and secured by over-night security guards

you will be given 2 wristbands, so you can walk in on Sunday AM - no line up :biggrin:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Jul 13 2010, 12:33 PM~18035017
> *Special Live Performances by JAY DEALA....CODE BLUE...KAC Himself...PRO DEUCE...CHUI and SCORCESE!
> 
> couple more to be confirmed  :biggrin:
> *


FINAL LINE-UP:

JAY DEALA....CODE BLUE...KAC Himself...PRO DEUCE...CHUI and SCORCESE....427 NORTH...and FEMAPCO!

DJ'S spinning all day - SYNIDE and BAKSCRATCH


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Psych0_@Jul 14 2010, 11:49 AM~18043745
> *im not a certified mechanic im not qualified to do such things
> *


thats cool, we can get mario to do it !!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Psych0_@Jul 13 2010, 09:13 AM~18033543
> *you guys can look i my trunk all you want......... but no one is taking any tools to my car or taking out any of my batteries  .... i hate to sound like a bitch but thats just rediculious
> *


THAT IS WHAT THEY GOT ME FOR, I KNOW A WEIGHTED CAR, AND KNOW A MAJORITY OF THE TRICKS OF THE TRADE. WITHOUT REMOVING BATTERIES.


I WILL BE ON THE ROAD TOMORROW HEADING THAT WAY, BE THERE ON FRIDAY AFTERNOON


----------



## sp1963 (Aug 15, 2008)

Three more dayz :wow: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jul 14 2010, 09:35 PM~18048654
> *THAT IS WHAT THEY GOT ME FOR, I KNOW A WEIGHTED CAR, AND KNOW A MAJORITY OF THE TRICKS OF THE TRADE.  WITHOUT REMOVING BATTERIES.
> I WILL BE ON THE ROAD TOMORROW HEADING THAT WAY, BE THERE ON FRIDAY AFTERNOON
> *


...plus they won't have to dump the back for you to have a look either...  

drive safe!


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

MADE IT TOO ALEXANDRIA, HEADING OUT TONIGHT TO CANADA.


----------



## sp1963 (Aug 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jul 15 2010, 05:00 PM~18055562
> *MADE IT TOO ALEXANDRIA, HEADING OUT TONIGHT TO CANADA.
> *


Cool cool see you Sat. :wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sp1963_@Jul 15 2010, 05:15 PM~18055723
> *Cool cool see you Sat. :wave:
> *


You need to bring your ass around on Friday night and start the drinking early


----------



## sp1963 (Aug 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jul 15 2010, 07:36 PM~18056882
> *You need to bring your ass around on Friday night and start the drinking early
> *


have to tweak the summer beater a little on friday


----------



## sp1963 (Aug 15, 2008)

Two more days :run: :run: :run:


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

we out homies leaving in a hour on the road to scrape see the homies there


----------



## sp1963 (Aug 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Jul 16 2010, 08:51 AM~18060161
> *we out homies leaving in a hour on the road to scrape see the homies there
> *


Drive safe :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sp1963_@Jul 15 2010, 09:02 PM~18057580
> *have to tweak the summer beater a little on friday
> *


Got more excuses then someone going to Jail....hahahahaha. I should be there about 2:0 pm


----------



## sp1963 (Aug 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jul 16 2010, 09:52 AM~18060434
> *Got more excuses then someone going to Jail....hahahahaha. I should be there about 2:0 pm
> *


 :scrutinize: :nono:


----------



## sp1963 (Aug 15, 2008)

:biggrin:  see u Sat.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Made it too Canada, chillen with Luxurious


----------



## SICBSTRD (Jun 17, 2002)

flyin out tonight...be at the hotel in the morning :biggrin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Just got back to South Florida.. from the Denver show.. Leave tomorrow for Scrape..
Can't wait to hang with the best crew North of the States.. It's been a year..
I miss you guys =D

See you all tomorrow night


----------



## sp1963 (Aug 15, 2008)

ONE MORE DAY :run: :run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

today :biggrin:


----------



## 95marquis (Mar 27, 2007)

awesome show i think thats the best turnout lowrider wise i've seen since i started going in 2005 had a great time
thanks to rollerz only 

ps can someone post a pic of the car sittin back bumper i didn't have a camera and wanna show my little brother


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Apr 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 95marquis_@Jul 18 2010, 07:58 PM~18076944
> *awesome show i think thats the best turnout lowrider wise i've seen since i started going in 2005 had a great time
> thanks to rollerz only
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Apr 28 2010, 09:26 PM~17336849
> *you coulda at least picked a cleaner car Joe...
> 
> 
> ...


*I pray you are ok...*


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

GREAT SHOW!!
BEST ONE YET.
PURO


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

WHERES THE PICS........... :dunno:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE (Oct 9, 2005)

Whats up poeple?? Thanks goes out to Rollerz Only and every one else involved in putting on another great show!!!!!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

Pics?!


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

JUST A FEW TO GET STARTED!
THANKS TO JOE/DEBBIE/ROLLERZ ONLY FOR A FANTASTIC SHOW!


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

*AWESOME SHOW!!! THANKS TO JOE, PETE, JEREMY AND FAM!! ROLLERZ AND ALL INVOLVED IN MAKING IT ANOTHER SUCCESS!!! 

IT WAS REAL NICE TO BE ABLE TO ACTUALLY WAKE AROUND THIS TIME AND TALK TO EVERYONE!!

CAN'T WAIT TILL NEXT YEAR!!*


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

SUP JAS! GOOD TO SEE YOU AND THE FAMILY AND CONGRATS ON THE NEW BABY COMING!
P


----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jul 19 2010, 08:37 AM~18080701
> *Pics?!
> *


my girl has tons of pics...i will post some hopefully tonight


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AFFILIATED MONTE_@Jul 19 2010, 10:34 AM~18080933
> *my girl has tons of pics...i will post some hopefully tonight
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES+Jul 19 2010, 09:32 AM~18080919-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ANDY WAS PUTTING IN WORK!!! PICS SHOULD BE GREAT!!!


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## DREEGZ (Apr 22, 2002)

Wicked show!!! In so many ways, congrats Jeff and Majestics Toronto chapter , i know its been a long time in the making and you and the homies deserve it after all the hard work , You did it bro!!! Your dream has come true!!! im so happy for you 

congrats to all the hoppers out their raising the bar in T.O!!! 

Jas good to see you and congrats on the new lil one on the way , it was great too see alot of old faces and come back to scrape after missing the last couple years , Big thank you to the Rollerz Only crew and scrape staff for the award , it really means alot to me and was very special . thank you!

good performances , especially flakko and 427 north! 

The Best scrape By The Lake for me to date!!

Puro ,Jimmy ,Andi and all the homies out there for the love and support!!!!!!!!!

Thanks you to everyone that showed me and The Otherside Love , Guys and girls..

-"Dreegz"


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

The results?


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DREEGZ_@Jul 19 2010, 01:36 PM~18082212
> *Wicked show!!! In so many ways, congrats Jeff and Majestics Toronto chapter , i know its been a long time in the making and you and the homies deserve it after all the hard work , You did it bro!!! Your dream has come true!!! im so happy for you
> 
> congrats to all the hoppers out their raising the bar in T.O!!!
> ...


IT WAS GOOD TO SEE YOU THERE DREEGZ! IT IS A MIRACLE!!
JEFF!! CONGRATS BRO!
PURO


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

WHAT UP EVERYONE


----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE (Oct 9, 2005)

WHATS UP DIRTY!


----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE (Oct 9, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: AFFILIATED MONTE, Granttttt, p-funckimpala

WHATS UP GUYS


----------



## Psych0 (Dec 22, 2007)

what car got best of show???


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jul 19 2010, 02:07 PM~18082435
> *WHAT UP EVERYONE
> *


WUT UP MY FOWL MOUTH BROTHER!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jul 19 2010, 01:07 PM~18082435
> *WHAT UP EVERYONE
> *



shIET GOOD TO SEE YOU OUT DOIN' YOUR THANG DIRTY!!!


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DREEGZ_@Jul 19 2010, 12:36 PM~18082212
> *Wicked show!!! In so many ways, congrats Jeff and Majestics Toronto chapter , i know its been a long time in the making and you and the homies deserve it after all the hard work , You did it bro!!! Your dream has come true!!! im so happy for you
> 
> congrats to all the hoppers out their raising the bar in T.O!!!
> ...



HEY PLAYA!!! IT WAS GREAT SEEING YOU OUT ENJOYING THE DAY!! EVERYONE IN THE COMMUNITY HAS GOT YOUR BACK HOMIE!! YOU ARE TRULY A BLESSED INDIVIDUAL!!! KEEP PUSHING FORWARD AND KEEP YOUR STRENGTH UP!! YOU'LL BE BACK DOIN' YOUR THING 110% REAL SOON!!!


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Pure Xtc, *DaddyZ Caddy*

WE MISSED YA HOMEBOY!!


----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Jul 19 2010, 01:59 PM~18082830
> *WUT UP MY FOWL MOUTH BROTHER!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


FOWL MOUTH???...... :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AFFILIATED MONTE_@Jul 19 2010, 02:10 PM~18082916
> *FOWL MOUTH???
> *



YOUR MONTE WAS HITTIN NICE JIMMY!!


----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jul 19 2010, 02:10 PM~18082922
> *YOUR MONTE WAS HITTIN NICE JIMMY!!
> *


THANKS MAN....SORRY I MISSED YOU YESTERDAY....


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AFFILIATED MONTE_@Jul 19 2010, 02:11 PM~18082927
> *THANKS MAN....SORRY I MISSED YOU YESTERDAY....
> *


YEAH I SAW YOU FROM A DISTANCE A CPLE TIMES BUT THEN LOST IN THE CROWD!


----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jul 19 2010, 02:18 PM~18082993
> *YEAH I SAW YOU FROM A DISTANCE A CPLE TIMES BUT THEN LOST IN THE CROWD!
> *


NOT HARD SINCE I'M SO SHORT...LOL :biggrin:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AFFILIATED MONTE_@Jul 19 2010, 03:10 PM~18082916
> *FOWL MOUTH???......  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: YOU KNOW WHAT I MEANT FOKKER...


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AFFILIATED MONTE_@Jul 19 2010, 02:19 PM~18083002
> *NOT HARD SINCE I'M SO SHORT...LOL  :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :0 
:biggrin:


----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE (Oct 9, 2005)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: AFFILIATED MONTE, Fried Chicken Eater, kdogg213, EIGHT TRACC, lowrider_cutlass, LuxuriouSMontreaL


:wave:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Jul 19 2010, 01:59 PM~18082830
> *WUT UP MY FOWL MOUTH BROTHER!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


HAHAHAH WHATUP PURO, WHAT UP JAS, GOOD SEEING YALL YESTERDAY


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jul 19 2010, 04:00 PM~18083421
> *HAHAHAH WHATUP PURO, WHAT UP JAS, GOOD SEEING YALL YESTERDAY
> *


----------



## 77monte4pumps (Sep 21, 2002)

pictures? anyone? pictures?


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

BIG THANKS to everyone that came out yesterday! 

- the lolo turnout made me proud of my show again - and proves to everyone that we still have a legit scene - THANKS to all the clubs and solo riders for their support!

- Dreegz, you deserve that award/recognition. Just seeing you out walking the show was the biggest highlite of my day. ps: your new t-shirt sold like crazy

- Big Dave - thanks for bringing the Fleetwood to the show - everyone was talking about the car and there was constantly a crowd around it all day. I got to see those colors pop under the sun - amazing!

- Jeff - congrats on the Big M chapter homie. Hard work and dedication finally paid off

- Majestics Detroit - big thanks for making the trip - was great to meet the crew and check out your rides...I promise we will roll out your way to support your scene too

- Loyalty - always down to support (and help find lost cars) - thanks for making the trip again

Lastly, BIG thanks to Debbie, RO Niagara and the Scrape staff - w/o all your guys help, we couldn't pull this shit off


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

JUST FOR EVERYONE THAT SHOWED UP TO THE SHOW. THE SATURDAY NIGHT HOTEL CREW, MAN I HAD A GREAT TIME MEETING ALOT OF GREAT FOLKS. EVERYONE KEPT TRYING TO GET ME DRUNK. BUT IT WAS ALOT OF FUN AND I HAD A REALLY GREAT TIME. HOPE THAT THOSE PHOTOS DO NOT SHOW UP.... :cheesy: 


THANKS JOE FOR HAVING ME UP bROtha.


----------



## DRAGGINTOY (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 77monte4pumps_@Jul 19 2010, 04:53 PM~18083926
> *pictures? anyone? pictures?
> *


Your car looked mint man, good job on it


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:cheesy: :h5:


----------



## rizzoid64 (Sep 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 77monte4pumps_@Jul 19 2010, 01:53 PM~18083926
> *pictures? anyone? pictures?
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

got them pic coming up


----------



## rollinniagara (Feb 11, 2004)

:run:


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

mannnnnnn big shout out to everyone that help make this show a great 1, to pete, joe the rest of the R.O familia to putting on a great show, big dirty doing his thangggggg. dave, abel, and the whole lux familia for the love to the loyalty crew it was fun kicking it , puro, darin, jas, and all the attending clubs it was great kicking it and thanks for helping this east coast raise up . big thanks from the loyalty familia/


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)




----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)




----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

the show was awesome, Joe ...you and the crew did a great job man....I sat back at one point and looked around at all the shit that goes into making a show of this kind and I just want to say all the stress, running around, and organizing is well appreciated, just for us to have a spot to come to and look forward to every year and chill with everybody...there is nothing like Scrape around this neck of the woods, and it just gets better and better every year :thumbsup:


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## rizzoid64 (Sep 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Jul 19 2010, 06:37 PM~18086227
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 andrew dont jump! :roflmao:


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Apr 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Jul 19 2010, 08:37 PM~18086227
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :werd:


----------



## rizzoid64 (Sep 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Jul 19 2010, 06:49 PM~18086387
> *
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> *


nice joe! :thumbsup: got her finished


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

Uploaded with ImageShack.usrl]


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## rizzoid64 (Sep 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Jul 19 2010, 06:51 PM~18086420
> *
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> *


lookn good pete! :thumbsup:


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Apr 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Jul 19 2010, 09:02 PM~18086570
> *
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> *


damnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn :wow:


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

thats all for me on the pix the rest came out blurry but 2marrow got them hopssssss video will be up 2 marrow shout again to everyone who came down , my own loyalty familia andrew won with the cutty , abe best of show and eddie brong it home for the best bike.


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Apr 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Jul 19 2010, 09:24 PM~18086882
> *thats all for me on the pix the rest came out blurry but 2marrow got them hopssssss video will be up 2 marrow shout again to everyone who came down , my own loyalty familia andrew won with the cutty , abe best of show and eddie brong it home for the  best bike.
> *


hell yea.... :biggrin:


----------



## rizzoid64 (Sep 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Jul 19 2010, 07:24 PM~18086882
> *thats all for me on the pix the rest came out blurry but 2marrow got them hopssssss video will be up 2 marrow shout again to everyone who came down , my own loyalty familia andrew won with the cutty , abe best of show and eddie brong it home for the  best bike.
> *


ur lucky i'm about 2 finish my last beer! :thumbsup: gotta get up @ 4


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Apr 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rizzoid64_@Jul 19 2010, 09:30 PM~18086952
> *ur lucky i'm about 2 finish my last beer! :thumbsup: gotta get up @ 4
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: ..5am for me homie


----------



## rizzoid64 (Sep 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rizzoid64_@Jul 19 2010, 07:30 PM~18086952
> *ur lucky i'm about 2 finish my last beer! :thumbsup: gotta get up @ 4
> *


 glad u guys had a safe trip home and congrats :thumbsup:


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Jul 19 2010, 08:24 PM~18086882
> *thats all for me on the pix the rest came out blurry but 2marrow got them hopssssss video will be up 2 marrow shout again to everyone who came down , my own loyalty familia andrew won with the cutty , abe best of show and eddie brong it home for the  best bike.
> *


YO WHY U DONT POST PICS ON OUR TOPIC U SLACKING


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Apr 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Jul 19 2010, 09:33 PM~18087012
> *YO WHY U DONT POST PICS ON OUR TOPIC U SLACKING
> *


 :roflmao: man u always on casino...next year we goin anyway homie


----------



## CADILLACJON (Sep 15, 2007)




----------



## CADILLACJON (Sep 15, 2007)




----------



## CADILLACJON (Sep 15, 2007)




----------



## CADILLACJON (Sep 15, 2007)




----------



## CADILLACJON (Sep 15, 2007)




----------



## CADILLACJON (Sep 15, 2007)




----------



## CADILLACJON (Sep 15, 2007)




----------



## CADILLACJON (Sep 15, 2007)




----------



## CADILLACJON (Sep 15, 2007)




----------



## CADILLACJON (Sep 15, 2007)




----------



## CADILLACJON (Sep 15, 2007)




----------



## CADILLACJON (Sep 15, 2007)




----------



## CADILLACJON (Sep 15, 2007)




----------



## CADILLACJON (Sep 15, 2007)




----------



## CADILLACJON (Sep 15, 2007)




----------



## CADILLACJON (Sep 15, 2007)




----------



## CADILLACJON (Sep 15, 2007)




----------



## chilango1964 (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## CADILLACJON (Sep 15, 2007)




----------



## CADILLACJON (Sep 15, 2007)




----------



## CADILLACJON (Sep 15, 2007)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy+Jul 19 2010, 06:24 PM~18084600-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CADILLACJON (Sep 15, 2007)




----------



## CADILLACJON (Sep 15, 2007)




----------



## CADILLACJON (Sep 15, 2007)




----------



## CADILLACJON (Sep 15, 2007)




----------



## CADILLACJON (Sep 15, 2007)




----------



## CADILLACJON (Sep 15, 2007)




----------



## CADILLACJON (Sep 15, 2007)




----------



## CADILLACJON (Sep 15, 2007)




----------



## CADILLACJON (Sep 15, 2007)




----------



## CADILLACJON (Sep 15, 2007)




----------



## CADILLACJON (Sep 15, 2007)




----------



## CADILLACJON (Sep 15, 2007)




----------



## CADILLACJON (Sep 15, 2007)




----------



## CADILLACJON (Sep 15, 2007)




----------



## CADILLACJON (Sep 15, 2007)




----------



## CADILLACJON (Sep 15, 2007)




----------



## CADILLACJON (Sep 15, 2007)




----------



## CADILLACJON (Sep 15, 2007)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

I just got home 10 minutes ago and I'm beat but I want to take the time to congradulate and thank a lot of people:

-Joe, Debbie and the whole Niagara Rollerz Only crew for putting on a great show. Best Scrape since I first attented in 2005. I know it takes a lot of work to put on an event like this and you guys have my deepest respect and love for all the work you do to give us something to look forward to every year. Thanks for the show!

-Jeff for getting his chapter after working so hard to make it happen. You never gave up on your dream and your persistance and great focus paid off Jeffery. Congradulations on becoming a Majestic rider. They certainly gained someone with a big heart and great dedication to the game of lowriding.

-Dreegz for being an inspiration for all of us...You absolutely deserved this award brother. Your time to shine!!!

-Andrew from Loyalty for helping out Abel in a big way when you did not have to. You are a great guy

-Abe for bringing up his Pure Elegance to the show and giving me great advice. You deserved all these trophies you took and more. You are a great person brother

-Thanks to all the other guys and clubs I saw at the show and had the chance to be there with you on this great day!!!


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*NICE PICS..............*  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

still loading quality might not be as good but a little taste


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## chilango1964 (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

still loading quality might not be as good but a little taste


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## chilango1964 (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

Nice pics :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

3 Members: Ant-Wan, PURO CERVANTES, AFFILIATED MONTE


Sup Puro  it was nice to talk with you... as usual  <

Thank you Jimmy for helping me carying my trike to the bike section  It was really appreciated :biggrin:


----------



## chilango1964 (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Jul 20 2010, 01:33 AM~18089331
> *
> 
> 
> ...



GREAT HOP COVERAGE HOMIE.


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Jul 20 2010, 02:34 AM~18089736
> *
> 
> 
> ...



our arabic prez :roflmao:

:thumbsup: keep em coming Adam


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 20 2010, 01:36 AM~18089744
> *our arabic prez :roflmao:
> 
> :thumbsup: keep em coming Adam
> *



lol....I think thats all I got was to hung over to take more :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

loy


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

IMG]http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y240/titslover/110-1.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

moe


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

moe







moe


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

abel







jeff


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

D


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

R


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

F


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

D


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

at the motel


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

more pics in a few


----------



## allcoupedup (Jan 11, 2002)

Damn, looks like I missed a great show. Congrats to everyone!


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

IMA GET TO THIS SHOW SOMEDAY.


----------



## 77monte4pumps (Sep 21, 2002)

i wish i coulda been there!


----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Jul 20 2010, 08:09 AM~18090636
> *IMA GET TO THIS SHOW SOMEDAY.
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE (Oct 9, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: AFFILIATED MONTE, sp1963

WHATS UP HAGEN.....


----------



## sp1963 (Aug 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AFFILIATED MONTE_@Jul 20 2010, 09:12 AM~18090860
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: AFFILIATED MONTE, sp1963
> 
> ...


On break I'll be up in TO soon to knock on some doors  :biggrin:


----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sp1963_@Jul 20 2010, 09:15 AM~18090877
> *On break I'll be up in TO soon to knock on some doors   :biggrin:
> *


lol


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

GREAT PICS EVERYONE!!
THANKS FOR POSTING!
P


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

great pics everyone - keep em coming - didn't get a chance to see most of them with all the running around etc. But I really appreciate the good words about the show. Means a lot!

Right now I want to go over exactly what happened with the hop off:

we all know about the new rules added a week before - and adding the radical class (and $500 extra) to come up with a compromise to those that were coming with weight. There were some issues regarding these rules right after Andy's car hopped and I apologize if I wasn't clear enough before the radicals hopped - but those rules can be seen on the Scrape site, or earlier on this thread and the ontario thread. One car was caught with weight in the reg classes and we had to disqualify it. Trust me when I say this - I don't get any joy outta having to DQ someone - esp someone that comes out and supports my events. 

the other controversy after the hop was by the time Pete and Jerm got around to tech Raff's car, his pops had already left with his and Frankie's car back to TO. The rules state that the top 3 cars in both street classes would be tech's before any money would be handed out. Because we couldn't tech Raffs car on the spot - we had to come up with a solution. Do we disqualify? Do we take his word? Pete, Jeremy and I decided the best thing to do - since we all know the top 3 cars/owners - we would hold off handing out the cash until we teched Raff's car yesterday.

the 3 of us drove up to Raff's house and teched the car - and Pete did not find any evidence of added weight. he also did not find any evidence of grinded welds, new paint/undercoating or anything to show that anything had been "changed" in the trunk since the night before. The car passed tech and now we can hand out the cash

DP
1. Raff 60" $500
2. Chris 58" $250
3. Hagen 56" $100

Chris - I'm in downtown TO most of this week (Richmond/Spadina area) - PM me your # and we can meet up. Jeff - I still have your 3rd SP ($100) and your Luxury Hop ($200) cash. Also, I added an extra $100 to the Radical class 2nd place for 20. I know it ain't much but it'll help pay for beers or a motor or something

Thanks everyone for their patience - we just wanted to make sure we made the best possible solution - esp as a courtesy to everyone involved


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 77monte4pumps_@Jul 20 2010, 09:22 AM~18090688
> *i wish i coulda been there!
> *



part of you was !!


----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE (Oct 9, 2005)

T T T !!!!


----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Jul 20 2010, 12:30 AM~18089305
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  BIG MARCO!!!!!!


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB (Jul 19, 2005)

another year and another BAD ASS SHOW!!!!!


----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EGGZ CUSTOM FAB_@Jul 20 2010, 11:10 AM~18091623
> *another year and another BAD ASS SHOW!!!!!
> *


YOU SAID IT EGG-WARDO!!!!


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

nice pics! keep em comin :biggrin:


----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE (Oct 9, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: AFFILIATED MONTE, CasinoDreams

WHATS UP uffin:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

found these on facebook - taken during the awards..


----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE (Oct 9, 2005)

T T T


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

what up Dirty!










..another one from facebook


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

congrats to the LUXURIOUS family on the hop and for always putting it down


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Jul 20 2010, 01:34 PM~18092669
> *congrats to the LUXURIOUS family on the hop and for always putting it down
> *


x2


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Jul 20 2010, 02:10 PM~18092505
> *what up Dirty!
> 
> 
> ...



SICKKKKKKKK!


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Jul 20 2010, 01:10 PM~18092505
> *what up Dirty!
> 
> 
> ...


THAT IS SICK!!!! OH YEAH I AM 77" SO THAT TELLS YOU WHERE IT WAS SITTING


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jul 20 2010, 01:16 PM~18093566
> *THAT IS SICK!!!!  OH YEAH I AM 77" SO THAT TELLS YOU WHERE IT WAS SITTING
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## bkjaydog (Nov 15, 2005)

DAAAAYYYUUMMM I missed out on a nice show. Pissed I couldn't make it, had to go to Florida. Congrats to Loyalty reppin HARD for the East Coast.


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

on the way home


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## slick_oo (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHAIN REACTION_@Jul 20 2010, 02:41 PM~18093175
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Pic !!!

:nicoderm:


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slick_oo_@Jul 20 2010, 01:37 PM~18093787
> *Nice Pic !!!
> 
> :nicoderm:
> *


thank's


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## Donnie Brasco (Apr 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHAIN REACTION_@Jul 20 2010, 03:44 PM~18093864
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Casinoooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

My good friend Jeff Hagen doing his thing :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE (Oct 9, 2005)

NICE PICS DAVE!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Congradulations Jeffery


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

ONTARIO POUTINEEEEEEEEEE :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 20 2010, 05:42 PM~18094955
> *
> 
> 
> ...



shit a pic of me not dirty!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 20 2010, 04:28 PM~18094807
> *My good friend Jeff Hagen doing his thing :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jul 20 2010, 05:45 PM~18094986
> *shit a pic of me not dirty!!! :biggrin:
> *


LIKE YOU COULD MISS MY BIG 6'5" ASS


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

NICS PICS LuxuriouSMontreaL.......... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

dam dave great pics homi


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## sp1963 (Aug 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 20 2010, 05:28 PM~18094807
> *My good friend Jeff Hagen doing his thing :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Big Raffi from the Toronto Lux chapter putting it down in the hopping pit


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 20 2010, 04:00 PM~18095161
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

Andrew after the show :biggrin:  (sorry kinda bad vid hahahaha damn coronas)

http://img63.imageshack.us/img63/1999/imgp5102.mp4


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

d


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

d


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

d


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA THE BIKINI CONTEST........  YOU CAN SEE ME ON THE LEFT SIDE OF THE STAGE.


----------



## Affiliated_Lady (Apr 4, 2009)

t t t


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jul 20 2010, 08:19 PM~18096405
> *HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA  THE BIKINI CONTEST........   YOU CAN SEE ME ON THE LEFT SIDE OF THE STAGE.
> 
> 
> ...


CARS LOOK GREAT, SHOW LOOKED GREAT, BIKINI TIME :biggrin:


----------



## 77monte4pumps (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHAIN REACTION_@Jul 20 2010, 02:44 PM~18093198
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WOAH! whered this come from!?


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LA CURA_@Jul 20 2010, 08:30 PM~18096508
> *CARS LOOK GREAT, SHOW LOOKED GREAT, BIKINI TIME :biggrin:
> *


NO JOKE CISCO, YOU NEED TO COME UP NORTH TO THIS SHOW. NOT BEING NASTY. BUT REALLY PUTS EAST COAST TO SHAME. YEAH IT IS NOT ALL LOWRIDERS, BUT THEY ARE RIDERS....PEOPLE ARE FUN, AND REALLY THERE IS NO BULLSHIT, FOLKS JUST GOT LOVE FOR FOOLS.


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jul 20 2010, 08:49 PM~18096677
> *NO JOKE CISCO, YOU NEED TO COME UP NORTH TO THIS SHOW.  NOT BEING NASTY.  BUT REALLY PUTS EAST COAST TO SHAME.  YEAH IT IS NOT ALL LOWRIDERS, BUT THEY ARE RIDERS....PEOPLE ARE FUN, AND REALLY THERE IS NO BULLSHIT, FOLKS JUST GOT LOVE FOR FOOLS.
> *


sup Dirty...how did they treat you at the border going back?? :biggrin:


----------



## orange_juiced (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## orange_juiced (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## orange_juiced (Jan 12, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=POvJZvYId-s...player_embedded


----------



## orange_juiced (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)

I missed out on a good show, and I had every oppurtunity to be there!


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

TTT


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Jul 20 2010, 09:54 PM~18097389
> *sup Dirty...how did they treat you at the border going back?? :biggrin:
> *


IT WAS GOOD, PRETTY QUICK, DAMN CANADIANS


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

another one from facebook :0


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jul 20 2010, 08:19 PM~18096405
> *HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA  THE BIKINI CONTEST........   YOU CAN SEE ME ON THE LEFT SIDE OF THE STAGE.
> 
> 
> ...


that was way later - like awards time


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

*Thanks for everything Joe! True Playaz had a great time!! We will be back next year stronger and with more quality rides and who knows maybe even a hopper....lol
PURO*


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Jul 21 2010, 10:27 AM~18101250
> *that was way later - like awards time
> *


 i now that was 4 sumthing i seen a helicopter flying low i was like dam someone wanted lol


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Jul 21 2010, 03:22 PM~18102922
> *i now that was 4 sumthing i seen a helicopter flying low i was like dam someone wanted lol
> *


THEY WAS LOOKING FOR YOU. :wow:


----------



## DREEGZ (Apr 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy+Jul 19 2010, 05:24 PM~18084600-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


congrats to all the hoppers and guys puttin in work day in and day out , the scenes growing , bumpers are smashin , and soon enough my guns will be spraying again  haha!
IM BACK MUTHAFU******S LOL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Jul 21 2010, 02:24 PM~18102940
> *THEY WAS LOOKING FOR YOU. :wow:
> *


 i know that y i left to my room when i seen them :biggrin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

I have to say.. I go to a ton of shows.. And Joe and the rest of the crew have my full respect.. you guys are some bad ass guys..
Thank you all for the hospitality and kindness.. Had an amazing time North of the border..
The show was amazing and i was proud to be there.

Eggz.. To stand at the gate all day long and direct traffic during the day and not be able to walk around and enjoy the same culture you help make better every day in your custom shop.. is admirable.

Joe & Deb.. I have to thank you for creating and maintaining a show that is called in the States.. "The Best Show in Canada".. You both deserve an award for giving the lowrider & Mini truck culture an outlet to show off the baddest rides in the North..

Jeremy.. You are one hard working dude.. (as exampled by the 20 photos i have of you sitting around doing nothing..lol) Always happy to shoot the shit with you.. 

Dirty.. Always a pleasure to talk and hang out with a TRUE hero.. You spent so much time overseas protecting us (Americans) .. And i am truly honored to even know you.. Half the people there have no idea about your experiences and hard times overseas and what it has cost you.. Always a treat to sit and chat with you.. and i WILL be posting that photo of the "Sharpie tattoo"

Dave.. I mean come on.. In all my years I have never had the pleasure to shoot a vehicle of that caliber.. You have a brilliant knack for building cars.. and my hat is off to you.. your entire club is one of the friendliest and supportive crews i ever met.. And i will always love you guys.. Sa fe Plu Bo?

I wanted to thank a ton of other people.. But i dont believe they are on LayitLow..

Scrape by the Lake is always a CANT MISS EVENT.. had a blast and already am excited to attend 2011 =D

Phil


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jul 20 2010, 08:49 PM~18096677
> *NO JOKE CISCO, YOU NEED TO COME UP NORTH TO THIS SHOW.  NOT BEING NASTY.  BUT REALLY PUTS EAST COAST TO SHAME.  YEAH IT IS NOT ALL LOWRIDERS, BUT THEY ARE RIDERS....PEOPLE ARE FUN, AND REALLY THERE IS NO BULLSHIT, FOLKS JUST GOT LOVE FOR FOOLS.
> *


I BELIEVE U HOMIE, IVE SPOKEN TO PEOPLE AND ALL IVE HEARD IS GOOD SHIT HOMIE, ONE OF THESE YRS. I WILL TRY. ITS NOT MUCH THE CASH ITS MORE LIKE BEING LAZY TO GET A DAMN PASSPORT TO GET THERE.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Jul 21 2010, 04:53 PM~18104156
> *I have to say.. I go to a ton of shows.. And Joe and the rest of the crew have my full respect.. you guys are some bad ass guys..
> Thank you all for the hospitality and kindness.. Had an amazing time North of the border..
> The show was amazing and i was proud to be there.
> ...



DAMN....................... hno: hno:


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jul 21 2010, 07:12 PM~18105206
> *DAMN....................... hno:  hno:
> *



WICKED BONER (no ****) :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vintage1976_@Jul 21 2010, 07:21 PM~18105265
> *WICKED BONER (no ****)  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jul 20 2010, 07:19 PM~18096405
> *HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA  THE BIKINI CONTEST........   YOU CAN SEE ME ON THE LEFT SIDE OF THE STAGE.
> 
> 
> ...


WE NEED 2 SEE MORE PICS OF THE BIKINI CONTEST........ :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jul 21 2010, 07:23 PM~18105275
> *WE NEED 2 SEE MORE PICS OF THE BIKINI CONTEST........ :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *



lol whats up bro!!

we need to have some of the 505 come thru one of these years


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vintage1976_@Jul 21 2010, 07:24 PM~18105284
> *lol whats up bro!!
> 
> we need to have some of the 505 come thru one of these years
> *


YEAH CHICAGO CAME IN 2006...............


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

Phil your are mosdefinatly right about this "
"Joe & Deb.. I have to thank you for creating and maintaining a show that is called in the States.. "The Best Show in Canada".. You both deserve an award for giving the lowrider & Mini truck culture an outlet to show off the baddest rides in the North.."


I would like to thank all your guys for having me part of the scrape event staff ........truely had a blast this past weekend ....Congrats everyone who made this years scrape by the lake what it was ..the lowrider turn out was incredible and everyone there can agree this was the sikkest scrape to date !!my camera resolution was not set preperly but still got some great shots ill put em up shortly.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Jul 21 2010, 04:53 PM~18104156
> *I have to say.. I go to a ton of shows.. And Joe and the rest of the crew have my full respect.. you guys are some bad ass guys..
> Thank you all for the hospitality and kindness.. Had an amazing time North of the border..
> The show was amazing and i was proud to be there.
> ...



thanks for the good words Phil...It was great to see you again man


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)




----------



## Affiliated_Lady (Apr 4, 2009)




----------



## Affiliated_Lady (Apr 4, 2009)




----------



## Affiliated_Lady (Apr 4, 2009)




----------



## Affiliated_Lady (Apr 4, 2009)




----------



## Affiliated_Lady (Apr 4, 2009)




----------



## Affiliated_Lady (Apr 4, 2009)




----------



## Affiliated_Lady (Apr 4, 2009)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Very nice pic Andi!!!


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

nice pix


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Jul 21 2010, 08:30 PM~18105833
> *nice pix
> *


whats up Abe


----------



## Affiliated_Lady (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 21 2010, 06:29 PM~18105825
> *Very nice pic Andi!!!
> *


Thanks Dave!


----------



## Affiliated_Lady (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Jul 21 2010, 06:30 PM~18105833
> *nice pix
> *


Thanks Abe


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vintage1976_@Jul 21 2010, 06:24 PM~18105284
> *lol whats up bro!!
> 
> we need to have some of the 505 come thru one of these years
> *


NOT MUCH AND YOU BROTHER......YEAH....I WANT 2 GO 2 THAT SHOW ONE OF THESE YEARS....


----------



## Ant-dogg (May 14, 2006)

NICE PICS DAVE, MONTREAL LUX LOOKING LUXURIOUS


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Affiliated_Lady_@Jul 21 2010, 06:15 PM~18105728
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

nice pics dave


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Jul 21 2010, 04:53 PM~18104156
> *I have to say.. I go to a ton of shows.. And Joe and the rest of the crew have my full respect.. you guys are some bad ass guys..
> Thank you all for the hospitality and kindness.. Had an amazing time North of the border..
> The show was amazing and i was proud to be there.
> ...


damn homie - thanks for the good words. means alot coming from you


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ant-dogg+Jul 21 2010, 09:36 PM~18106416-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thx guys


----------



## sp1963 (Aug 15, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: sp1963, EGGZ CUSTOM FAB
Whats up Egg :wave:


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Jul 21 2010, 05:53 PM~18104156
> *I have to say.. I go to a ton of shows.. And Joe and the rest of the crew have my full respect.. you guys are some bad ass guys..
> Thank you all for the hospitality and kindness.. Had an amazing time North of the border..
> The show was amazing and i was proud to be there.
> ...


thanks for the kind words man.. and i was just doin as i was told to by standing at the gate... i did leave a few times for food and for the hop. and POUTINE Dave , and everyone else who took all the pics they are all great shots it was good to enjoy the show through the lens of everyones cameras.. alot of bad ass cars and alot of GREAT people came out this year. i cant wait until next year... o and DAVE.. i want a dam POUTINE next year!!!! LOL


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EGGZ CUSTOM FAB_@Jul 22 2010, 08:17 PM~18116165
> *thanks for the kind words man.. and i was just doin as i was told to by standing at the gate... i did leave a few times for food and for the hop. and POUTINE Dave , and everyone else who took all the pics they are all great shots it was good to enjoy the show through the lens of everyones cameras.. alot of bad ass cars and alot of GREAT people came out this year. i cant wait until next year... o and DAVE.. i want a dam POUTINE next year!!!! LOL
> *


I will bring you one but you better eat it big Eggy... :biggrin:


----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE (Oct 9, 2005)

T T T


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Jul 21 2010, 12:00 PM~18101089
> *another one from facebook  :0
> 
> 
> ...



more of this!!!


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZsxMm3v0u5M&feature=fvsr


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Jul 23 2010, 02:28 PM~18123229
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZsxMm3v0u5M&feature=fvsr
> *






 :biggrin:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)




----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)




----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)




----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)




----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)




----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)




----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)




----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)




----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)




----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)




----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)




----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)




----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)




----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)




----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)




----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)




----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)




----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)




----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)




----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)




----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)




----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)




----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)




----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

bunch more on FB...I'll link some more later


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

found one for Chris


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Jul 23 2010, 03:37 PM~18123826
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
MMMMMYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD!

JOE UR THA F*CKIN MAN......
I DONT KNOW ABOUT U CANDIANS, BUT US P.RICANS LOVE TO EAT ASS :cheesy: 
LOOKIN AT THAT, IS LIKE FEEDING A ETHOPIAN.... :biggrin:


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Jul 23 2010, 03:42 PM~18123876
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

Cisco we should be special invited judges for this contest next year, lol


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jul 23 2010, 04:19 PM~18124152
> *Cisco we should be special invited judges for this contest next year, lol
> *


:yes:
CO-SIGNED....


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

This is a Shot Out to Joe, Pete, Rollers Only Family for putting on a great show and Big Dirty for hyping up the crowd!!!

For me its the best show.. I brag about this show to my friends and family every year. It was a Pleasure being part of it. Ive been trying to get my family up there but Passports werent here on time, And when they saw the pics they all want to join me next year..

The thing I liked about the show was that I got to hang out the day before and everything is located by Hotel the restaurants, bar, and the show cant ask for anything better also was able to go to Niagra Falls. It was great to be able to set up day before especially for me cause it takes a while for me to set up my bikes..

Peace, take care..


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHAIN REACTION_@Jul 23 2010, 06:31 PM~18124802
> *This is a Shot Out to Joe, Pete, Rollers Only Family for putting on a great show and Big Dirty for hyping up the crowd!!!
> 
> For me its the best show.. I brag about this show to my friends and family every year. It was a Pleasure being part of it. Ive been trying to get my family up there but Passports werent here on time, And when they saw the pics they all want to join me next year..
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Jul 23 2010, 04:33 PM~18123782
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GREAT VIDEO BY OUR BOI STEVE!!


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Jul 23 2010, 04:00 PM~18124015
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THEY SHOULD HAVE GOT THE REACTION WHEN I LOOKED OVER AND SHE WAS DOING THE SPLITS. I WAS LIKE DAAAAAAMMMMNNNNNNNN


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

ON OUR WAY TO THE SHOW.................................. :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

NOT 1 BUT 2 LINCs.............


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

.....AND SHIT HAPPEN!!!! :thumbsdown:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

WICH WHEEL DO YOU PREFER????


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

WAITING FOR A PROPER SPAR........


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

MET THE FAMILY AT THE MOTEL..... WITH DAVE AND HIS STRANGE BOTTLE :wow:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

PICS OVER THE FENCE.......


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

AFFILIATED CC


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

I LOVE THIS ONE


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

nice pics twoine :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

I LOVE THIS ONE


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

SUNSET IS A GREAT TIME FOR GREAT PHOTO SHOTS...........


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

:biggrin: FLAKES, FLAKES, FLAKES..... I LOVE FLAKES :wow:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

NIAGARA FALLS---- CANADA


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

THIS IS SOME GOOD FLAVOR................


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

DONKS SUCKS BUT I LIKE THE COLOR :cheesy:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

FLAKES FLAKES FLAKES..... :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

I LOVE THIS ONE


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

I LOVE THIS '63 :happysad:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

THE UGLYEST HAIRCUT OF THE SHOW :barf:

















:roflmao:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

:biggrin: I'VE WAIT ABOUT 10MINUTES TO TAKE THIS SHOT.....  

















EXCEPT THIS PLASTIC GLASS :uh:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

GETTING READY FOR THE HOP-OFF :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

:sprint: :sprint: :sprint: 















GREAT SHOT RIMO


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

I LOVE THIS ONE.....


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

IN THE HOP-OFF....???.................. :ugh:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

ON 3's


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

ON 3's TOO


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

I MISS THAT RIGHT FRONT....


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

THE BEAST COMING IN................. :0


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

:wow: 
















:biggrin: Funny Andrew


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

thats some badass pics twan!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

TORONTO FROM THE OTHER SIDE


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

SEXY LuxuriouS CARS ON TRAILERS


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

THIS WAS THE BEST SCRAPE BY THE LAKE EDITION SICE MY FIRST ONE IN 2008...  

CAN'T WAIT FOR THIS 12th EDITION :worship:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL+Jul 24 2010, 11:39 PM~18133118-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

Nice Pics AntWan!!


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 25 2010, 12:48 AM~18134018
> *:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: fucking twoine :biggrin:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 25 2010, 12:36 AM~18133945
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


I was hopin someone got this angle

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Jul 25 2010, 11:21 AM~18135280
> *I was hopin someone got this angle
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



 Thank you for the pit spot :biggrin:


----------



## 9teen-eighty1 (Jan 8, 2006)

got caught on cam rollin to scrape !
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zN08W92bPNA


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Other pics I found on facebook of abel's lincoln and my fleet at Scrape this year








ABEL


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

one for Dirty :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Jul 27 2010, 12:30 AM~18149707
> *one for Dirty  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


YEAH WIFEY GONNA LIKE THAT ONE


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## CADILLACJON (Sep 15, 2007)




----------



## CADILLACJON (Sep 15, 2007)




----------



## CADILLACJON (Sep 15, 2007)




----------



## CADILLACJON (Sep 15, 2007)




----------



## CADILLACJON (Sep 15, 2007)




----------



## CADILLACJON (Sep 15, 2007)




----------



## CADILLACJON (Sep 15, 2007)




----------



## CADILLACJON (Sep 15, 2007)




----------



## CADILLACJON (Sep 15, 2007)




----------



## CADILLACJON (Sep 15, 2007)




----------



## CADILLACJON (Sep 15, 2007)




----------



## CADILLACJON (Sep 15, 2007)




----------



## CADILLACJON (Sep 15, 2007)




----------



## CADILLACJON (Sep 15, 2007)




----------



## CADILLACJON (Sep 15, 2007)




----------



## CADILLACJON (Sep 15, 2007)




----------



## CADILLACJON (Sep 15, 2007)




----------



## CADILLACJON (Sep 15, 2007)




----------



## CADILLACJON (Sep 15, 2007)




----------



## CADILLACJON (Sep 15, 2007)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

nice pics Jon :biggrin:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jul 27 2010, 01:17 AM~18150097
> *YEAH WIFEY GONNA LIKE THAT ONE
> *


it was just your job - a DIRTY one...but somebody's gotta do it


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

more pics I found on facebook :biggrin:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

> :biggrin: I'VE WAIT ABOUT 10MINUTES TO TAKE THIS SHOT.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)




----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)




----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

this year we teamed up with Mark "DUB" who shot the show for us

a TON of pics are on these albums:

VOLUME 1
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=5767...74&id=293000653

VOLUME 2
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=5767...75&id=293000653

VOLUME 3
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=5767...76&id=293000653

VOLUME 4
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=5767...78&id=293000653

VOLUME 5
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=57677&id=293000653

be sure to click the "show more" at the bottom of each album...there's even more pics 

*****if the links don't work add Mark Wlodarski as a friend*****


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

:0 :0


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> > :biggrin: I'VE WAIT ABOUT 10MINUTES TO TAKE THIS SHOT.....
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Jul 27 2010, 10:10 AM~18152514
> *this year we teamed up with Mark "DUB" who shot the show for us
> 
> a TON of pics are on these albums:
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Jul 27 2010, 12:10 PM~18152514
> *this year we teamed up with Mark "DUB" who shot the show for us
> 
> a TON of pics are on these albums:
> ...




:cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Jul 27 2010, 12:10 PM~18152514
> *this year we teamed up with Mark "DUB" who shot the show for us
> 
> a TON of pics are on these albums:
> ...



some one needs to hit a brother up with a password, you know i aint on the facespace


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Jul 27 2010, 11:26 AM~18152612
> *some one needs to hit a brother up with a password, you know i aint on the facespace
> *



x2 :angry:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Jul 27 2010, 10:05 PM~18157998
> *x2 :angry:
> *


x3 :dunno:


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

pictuer from facebook


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Jul 27 2010, 09:10 AM~18152514
> *this year we teamed up with Mark "DUB" who shot the show for us
> 
> a TON of pics are on these albums:
> ...


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHAIN REACTION_@Jul 27 2010, 09:57 PM~18158773
> *pictuer from facebook
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHAIN REACTION_@Jul 27 2010, 09:57 PM~18158773
> *pictuer from facebook
> 
> 
> ...


Dirty's bustin some air Jordan shit right there :biggrin:


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHAIN REACTION_@Jul 27 2010, 09:57 PM~18158773
> *pictuer from facebook
> 
> 
> ...


what are you doing there....  :biggrin:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

video found on facebook 

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Niagara-Fall...26796069&ref=mf


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vintage1976_@Jul 28 2010, 10:27 AM~18162559
> *what are you doing there....   :biggrin:
> *


I WAS CLOWNING WITH THE CROWD, CAUSE HE WAS HITTING BACK BUMPER


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jul 28 2010, 05:21 PM~18165308
> *I WAS CLOWNING WITH THE CROWD, CAUSE HE WAS HITTING BACK BUMPER
> *



 I thought you was trying to jump higher


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 28 2010, 10:06 PM~18168573
> *  I thought you was trying to jump higher
> *


YEAH THAT WAS WHAT I WAS DOING. CAUSE HE WAS BEATING THAT BACK BUMPER


----------



## lawanna (Nov 15, 2003)

Thank you to RO Niagara, the RO ladies and all the event staff for all your hard work putting on a great show! It’s always worth the trip and we hope to be back again.

Joe: Thank you for your “scrap metal” donation we really appreciate it.
Debbie: Thanks for the “pull” and the T for the little guy.

Abel: I’m sorry I didn’t get to say goodbye. It was good to see you.
Dave: WTF when I got there you were sleeping. I’m glad we could catch up a bit. Maybe next time I can drive 
Ant-wan & Lolow: Thank you for your hospitality

Jimmy & Andi: Thank you for everything and entertaining Dayton. I wish we could hang out at Tim Hortons every night. Hope to see you soon on the Westside. I have a room and car waiting for you.

It was good to see everyone after 4 long years but the week went by so fast.

We have been home for 4 days and I already have myself a DTS. Can anyone tell me what Jeff’s name is on here or pass a message. I promised him first crack at my Town Car. The Lincoln must go to make room for more Lacs!



:wave: D'Arlea


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lawanna_@Jul 29 2010, 03:34 AM~18171769
> *Thank you to RO Niagara, the RO ladies and all the event staff for all your hard work putting on a great show! It’s always worth the trip and we hope to be back again.
> 
> Joe: Thank you for your “scrap metal” donation we really appreciate it.
> ...


Thanks D'Arlea - it was great to see you guys! :biggrin:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

sick video off youtube


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Aug 14 2010, 08:48 PM~18310346
> *sick video off youtube
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

TTT FOR THE BADDEST SHOW ON THE EAST COAST........PERIOD


----------

